# Interesting day at work.. Truth comes out.



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Let me just start by saying that i like people who are upfront and honest.
Even if it hurts etc its better to know that its the truth.

So now i will explain that today (by the guy who usually makes me feel like ****)
Actually gave me compliments! And he said im improving heaps! (As did my boss yesterday!) and i was all happy about that except im a tad confused/down cos he also told me that hes glad that Ive improved so much cos i was not the 'flavour of the month' before. Basically he told me that practically all the ppl at work hate me and think im weird.. The same people that smile to my face and laugh and joke with me? And altho i shouldnt care what they think (and i dont really) it hurts more knowing they think this whilst pretending to be nice.
Im trying to figure out whats real or not.
I want so badly to just do well at my job (thankfully whatever ive done has made ppl see ive improved!) and then eventually transfer to another store in another state next year.

That is all.


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

About the improvement; good for you. Seriously. About everyone hating you; why would he feel it was appropriate to say that??


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I Have no idea tbh. I dno what it is about me thats weird. Im shy and quiet at work cos ppl talk about their fun weekends and i have nothing to contribute..?

I dnt like getting yelled at cos im 'talking too much' so ive learnt to keep my mouth shut.

Even my mum 'gets a headache' if i talk to her for more than 5 mins.

Im nothing more than a burden to her, it seems.


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm sorry. It feels like you're describing my life. I'm always that person.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

We should be friends, then.


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't see why not.


----------



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

There was literally no reason whatsoever for him to reveal the backlash against you. It seems terribly counterproductive against what he initially said about your improvements.

'So, you're doing really well and you're an excellent part of our team *pats on head* We want you to keep up the good work and have great self-esteem. But first i must tell you that every single person here hates your guts with a passion and their smiles are painted on in broad strokes because that will REALLY build your self esteem, make you want to improve and make coming into work a joy every day won't it?! *trollface*'

Seriously, i had the same problems at a previous job and a few others. I didn't talk about a lot of bilge 25/7 so i was routinely treated as the little quiet boy of the workplace. A punching bag for all their passive agressive middle-aged bitterness. Completely left out of get togethers and everything.

You're wonderful, amongst many other things.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

It's their problem, not yours. As much as it pains me to say this, but.. haters gonna hate.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

All you can do is try your hardest at your job and let those skills take you places. You won't work where you are now forever and the skills and experience you gain will hopefully land you somewhere you want and with people who aren't 12 years old.


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

I had a VP tell me to never try to get a promotion. "No one respects you and everyone makes fun of you." He said he needed people who could command respect. Another manager said I should resign because I had no future. I later learned my young boss told jokes about me. A brave soul shared this information with because he felt I needed to know the score.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

keithjm said:


> I had a VP tell me to never try to get a promotion. "No one respects you and everyone makes fun of you." He said he needed people who could command respect. Another manager said I should resign because I had no future. I later learned my young boss told jokes about me. A brave soul shared this information with because he felt I needed to know the score.


Or maybe they know someone who needs a job and, if you leave, could have your position. You never know people's motives sometimes. Just do the best you can do.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

After while I stopped taking the things people said to me at face value. People will just tell me what-I-want-to-hear or they'll say something but skew the details to fit their ulterior motives. They withhold their judgments for the sake of rapport, then talk about me when I'm not around. I have one co-worker that'll just make up **** to try and 'troll' the other co-workers and myself. He'll say something like, "the supervisor thinks your doing a good (or bad) job." Or instead of supervisor, it can be "people". And it's just like... no.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

When it comes to workplace politics, there seems to be nothing better than to feign kindness to others, and then stab them in the back first chance you get. It kind of stems from the whole 'the nail that sticks out gets hammered down' kind of mentality, and sadly, it is that way mostly because people wish to appear a certain way in front of management most of the time and therefore cement their job security in the process.

When you've been through all of it before and know it inside out exactly for what it is, it can become a bit depressing. Appeal to your better nature though and keep on being a lovely person. And keep out of the politics, lol.


----------



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

keithjm said:


> I had a VP tell me to never try to get a promotion. "No one respects you and everyone makes fun of you." He said he needed people who could command respect. Another manager said I should resign because I had no future. I later learned my young boss told jokes about me. A brave soul shared this information with because he felt I needed to know the score.


Those people sound like jerks and I'm saying that very nicely. I'm pretty sure you can be a great leader and have a great future. For people to say that to you makes me so upset. You just need to find your flow and what works best for you as a leader. I hope one day they look up and have to answer to you because you ended up their boss.


----------



## Butterflyluv (Feb 12, 2013)

You seem like a cool person. I go through the same things at work too but its great you made progress. What one person said you might be bringing down your walls. People are scared of things they don't understand your a mystery and they figure you out. With me I can't just go around being best friends with people I just met five seconds ago, it feels fake. It takes time to warm up to people and to be honest thats good because you don't need to be open with everyone. Some people need to see you as a mystery, not everyone need to know your business or everything about you.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

wow your coworkers are horrible : / 

why would you want to even fit in or be accepted by sea monkies like them lol...

just be happy with your improvements and keep it moving. : ))


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

keithjm said:


> I had a VP tell me to never try to get a promotion. "No one respects you and everyone makes fun of you." He said he needed people who could command respect. Another manager said I should resign because I had no future. I later learned my young boss told jokes about me. A brave soul shared this information with because he felt I needed to know the score.


Wow some people make me question society o.o


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

Sad truth is most work places are like this especially customer facing ones like Subway, coffee shops, bar/pub work that type of thing.

Sometimes I think its people hoping to score brownie points with their boss or they are just nasty people.

All you can say is avoid these people as best you can, keep away from the gossip and just think at least you'll save some money on few less Christmas cards you'll need to buy.


----------

